# Loan Agreements



## Loopylou1989 (4 February 2015)

I am looking to put my horse out on loan and i need a little help with stipulating specific requirements such as "Must always be turned out with another horse" what other things do people put in place? I've drawn a blank!!!!
 Also how much weight do these contracts actually hold?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (4 February 2015)

I think the BHS has a loan template that you can modify on their website.


----------



## Tiddlypom (4 February 2015)

Drawing up a loan agreement doesn't necessarily stop a loan going wrong, but it should make it easier to sort out any problems.

http://www.bhs.org.uk/~/media/BHS/F...tish Horse Society Sample Loan Agreement.ashx

You can customise it in any way you wish. Re the turning out stipulation, would that mean the horse couldn't ever be left in a field on its own, even for a couple of minutes at turn out/bringing in time? Make sure you stipulate exactly what you require.

Also list all the equipment you send with the horse, including any identifying numbers.


----------



## Penny Less (4 February 2015)

Think they have no force in law if things go pearshaped unfortunately, so although I do have an agreement if I decided to "default" I don't think the owner could do much !  In fact, the agreement lapsed 2 years ago and I still have the horse on loan!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (4 February 2015)

OP if you would like to PM me, I will then give you my e-mail, and send on to you a copy of the loan agreement I used with mine when I put him on loan a few years ago.

I used as my basis the one on the BHS website which is very comprehensive and you can customise to what you want for yours.

Awful subject, but you MUST include a "euthanisia clause" which basically provides for humane distruction if you cannot be there in person and the attending vet feels it necessary, plus the "removal clause", i.e. you as owner retain the right to remove the horse "with immediate effect" if you feel the horse's welfare is being compromised and/or any aspect of the loan agreement is not being adhered to.

As someone else has said, loan agreements don't stop things going wrong, but it does provide a framework for both parties and yes should make things simpler if things go T!ts up (hopefully they won't).

That said.......... I took a lot of time and trouble setting up a loan agreement for mine, transported him to his new yard etc etc., THEN only five weeks into the loan the stoopid numpty girl that had him decided she "couldn't afford it" anymore and asked me to take him back. Turned out she'd paid sweet FA for his livery/keep since the day he arrived..........


----------

